# Kinesis T2 single speed build (Advice Needed)



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey there. Building a Kinesis T2 single speed bike.

Just a question before you go to the pictures!

What chain would I need to use without using a chain tensioner and just single speed kit?

Keep in mind the bike has vertical dropouts too.



































If any body has info, I'll appreciate it a lot!

Thanks.

Kinetic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I can't tell from the pictures...will you need a tensioner? Surly Singulator?










Are the drops horizontal? 

Also, who wrapped the bars and how are you supposed to get the brake under them at this point?


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

those dropouts look to me like they are vertical...

which leads me to ask

op...if you knew you wanted singlespeed, why did you buy a frame with vertical dropouts?

anyway, to answer your question...

it is not the chain that will enable you to avoid a tensioner

you need to find a magic gear or use an eccentric bottom bracket or rear hub

have fun & good luck...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You can use a standard 8 speed chain....You might get lucky with chain tension...or you might have to get one of the these
KMC Z51-OL Half Link Tensioner 3/32 inch | eBay

It won't give you a perfect chain tension but it might be close.......Vertical dropouts with no tensioner are difficult to get perfect chain tension


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

as dave said, half-link chains don't always give perfect chain tension, and finding the "magic gear" that gives adequate tension sometimes doesn't result in an acceptable ratio for the type of riding you do, so...

one cheap option is to check out what the late sheldon brown did to make a vertical dropout work, using a bianchi osprey frame, just don't know if it will be acceptable to you

another option is to check out the eccentric bottom bracket made by Forward Components for use in frames with standard bottom bracket shells; however, you need to change your cranks to ones that use outboard bearing systems (ex. Hollowtech 2 cranks)

since you still don't have hubs in the picture, the cheaper route (relatively speaking) would be to get the white industries eric's eccentric eno singlespeed hubs


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everybody. 

I had bar tape over the drops as I was orignally going to buy CX levers, but changed my mind. They're now removed from the drops. 

I bought this bike in mind to have a groupset, but due to finances, it's going to take a while to get a groupo, so I'm going single speed for the time being. 

I have changed the spec picture on the o.p to having a chain tensioner.

I'm on a budget so a White Industries Eccentric hub is out of the question and so is a magic ratio.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

The magic ratio game is actually one of the cheapest options on the table. If you have a shop near you all that's required is mentioning to the mechanic what you're trying to do. Then dry fit (without grease, and not tightened) various freewheels until you find one that works. Buy that freewheel for $10 - $15, install it, and you're home free.

If there isn't a decent shop around the magic ratio game isn't out of the question, just a little trickier. Ordering a half link to ship at the same time as your freewheel is a cheap investment that could avoid a long wait should you need one and not have it.

Once you have a fixed number of links in your chain fine tuning it gets a bit easier. It's only really tough to think about when everything is in flux. So if your chaintension is a little sloppy for your taste there is a rule of thumb regarding how many links of chain are added/removed per tooth on the freewheel. It's not horrendously precise, but it can help.

Here I'm going to rely on one of the others to jump in and help me out, as I'm mired with sick-brain (been fighting a cold all week). As best I can recall it's something like 0.6 links per tooth.

Final option: Hate yourself.


----------



## bb1mina (Jul 21, 2010)

there's this guy who posted his calculations for magic gears, and some discussion on half-links

if you're still interested in using a magic gear, you can try to look it up at 63xc.com/ "magic gears and half links" by todd poson, and see if it will help you


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback so far. It's appreciated. 

I actually bought a tensioner & single speed kit yesterday, so it's on it's way.

Now a question on ratio:

What do you guys think will be best? 

I'm running the 42t:18t ratio on my geared retro bike and found that the best ratio so far.

My chainring for the Kinesis is 46t so would 18t or 20t be best?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

To get the same ratio as a 42/18 with a 46T chainring you would need a 19.7T freewheel, as the they don't make that, choose do you want to go a bit lower with a 20T or higher with a 19T.


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I'll go with a 20t, as 19.7 is closest to the nearest ten. 

Thanks.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

Can't wait to see photos of the finished ride. I have a Kinesis single speed from Bikes Direct and I love it.


----------



## Kinetic-UK (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, me too. It should be done by April/May 2012.


----------

